# Bloggers?



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Does anyone here blog? i am fascinated by these little micro sites called blogs. love them, i just wish they were like a personal thing more often, like gazing into some one elses life for a minute you know? 

Anyways. Am i all alone here? 
Check it out  
See Behind The Rainbow


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

I haven't really seen a blog, so I don't know what you do exactly, but I'm sure If I went and looked at one, I would be right with you ;-)
and for some reason, I thought your thread said boogers and I was like, "what!?"


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

LMAO. nahhhh. bloggin is like your own little personal face book, you can be anonymos or not, and people all over hte world can see your posts. It really neat. a good place to vent, make journals, write poems, short stores, etc. they pretty cool.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh cool!! Maybe I'll do a blog!! Now I'm excited!!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Their fun. you can design them and etc.


----------

